# 5 Frames in 5 Frames - Hilfe bitte!



## loserkid (3. Dezember 2003)

Hallo liebe Leute!

Ich habe da ein wie ich finde kompliziertes Problem.

Ich habe mir vorgenommen eine Internetseite im Format 800x600 zu bauen. Diese liegt in einem Framegerüst aus 4 Frames an den Seiten und einem für den Inhalt in der Mitte. Das soll bezwecken dass die Seite immer zentriert auf dem Bildschirm des Betrachters erscheint.

Der Inhalt im Frame in der Mitte besteht dann aus 5 weiteren Frames, die Seite im Format 800x600 Pixel soll also in 5 Frames unterteilt werden, wo unter anderem die Navigation links und 3 fixe Bilder in dem oberen, dem rechten und dem unteren Frame sein sollen. Der Frame in der Mitte soll dann über die Navigation angesteuert werden können.

Das Problem ist nun, dass die Frames, obwohl ich das feste Format von 800x600 gewählt habe, einen gewissen Abstand von einander haben und nicht direkt aneinander stehen. So entstehen weiße "Blitzer" die ich da nicht haben möchte.
Die Bilder in den Frames sind beschnitten und passen nicht genau hineinm warum nicht? Alle Größen sind fix angegeben...

Habe zur Veranschaulichung Blindbilder in die Frames eingebaut.

Ich habe das ganze Konstrukt mal aufgebaut und als Anhang diesem Post zugefügt, bitte schaut euch das mal an und sagt mir was ich hier falsch gemacht habe...ich finde den Fehler einfach nicht, bin am verzweifeln.

DANKE schonmal im Vorraus,

Jan


----------



## Fabian H (3. Dezember 2003)

Aaah,
Frames an sich sind ja schon schlimm genung, aber auch noch verschachtelt und *10* (in Worten: Zehn) mal.

Nene, das kann nicht gut gehen...


Ps: bei mir im Mozilla werden keine Weisen Zwischenräume angezeigt.

Schonmal mit

```
<frameset ... frameborder="0" framespacing="0" ...>
```
versucht?


----------



## Visitor (3. Dezember 2003)

... ich finde den Fehler einfach nicht, bin am verzweifeln.

Lade die "Selfhtml" runter.

Hier findest d bestimmt was du suchst, und vieles mehr

http://selfaktuell.teamone.de/extras/selfhtml80chm.zip


----------

